# 3 pens and a bowl



## kazuma78 (Jul 29, 2013)

When I went home this weekend I was really busy attending several weddings so I wasnt able to spend too much time out in the shop but I did get 3 pens and a bowl turned. 

The wood for the little pen is red coolibah and was gifted to me by NYWoodturner. The pen with the silver fittings is also a piece of red coolibah that NYWoodturner gave to me. Its the first time I tried to give a pen some curves. Its also the first time I tried a CA finish, I tried it on all 3 pens.

[attachment=28443]
[attachment=28444]
[attachment=28445] 

The stylus is a piece of red mallee burl I bought from a seller on ebay. It was a real pain because it had SO many voids and cracks in it I had to keep stopping and filling it in with CA on the lathe. 

The little bowl is a piece of pecan I bought from a guy here in Georgia that rdnkmedic gave me the number to. It turned out far more pretty than I expected. It was the first time I turned a bowl without the aid of an experienced wood turner. Only my second bowl. 
[attachment=28446]
[attachment=28447]
[attachment=28448]

We had alot of fun turning this weekend and both my father in law and myself learned alot!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 29, 2013)

Josh - Nice job on the pens - but that bowl really steals the show  Great job on the turn and the finish. I think Pecan is under rated, especially if you can find it spalted.. I love turning it and it shines like glass. Well done my friend!
Scott


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 29, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Josh - Nice job on the pens - but that bowl really steals the show  Great job on the turn and the finish. I think Pecan is under rated, especially if you can find it spalted.. I love turning it and it shines like glass. Well done my friend!
> Scott



I was really impressed and happy with the way all of the pieces turned out. Ill have to give that guy another call and see if he has anymore spalted pecan. I just wish I had more opportunities to go home and turn! haha


----------



## rdnkmedic (Jul 29, 2013)

See.......I taught you everything I know in one day. That wasn't hard.

Good job on all of it. I told you Fred had a bunch of wood piled up.


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 29, 2013)

rdnkmedic said:


> See.......I taught you everything I know in one day. That wasn't hard.
> 
> Good job on all of it. I told you Fred had a bunch of wood piled up.



I had to think back pretty hard to try and do things right, although we had a few misshaps along the way we eventually got it right. Fred did have alot of pieces. I really wanted to buy that big cherry slab he had. his prices were super reasonable. My in laws are coming down over the week of the 12th so they will bring down the 3 blanks duckman sent for you and hopefully cart home some wood I find between now and then. I may have to pay Fred another visit....


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 29, 2013)

beutiful pens and awsome bowl josh your a very fast learner congrates . duck


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 29, 2013)

davduckman2010 said:


> beutiful pens and awsome bowl josh your a very fast learner congrates . duck



Thanks! Ive had alot of help and encouragement! Hopefully someday soon I can get you back for the wood craze you fired up in me  you were the first person to help me along my way. It wont be forgotten.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 29, 2013)

kazuma78 said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> > beutiful pens and awsome bowl josh your a very fast learner congrates . duck
> ...



you just keep on crazeing son your doing just fine .thats our job as old dudes to infect young minds


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 29, 2013)

davduckman2010 said:


> you just keep on crazeing son your doing just fine .thats our job as old dudes to infect young minds



Well you have certainly succeeded! Now its a full blown addiction haha and I think my father in law is starting to catch it too


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 29, 2013)

kazuma78 said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> > you just keep on crazeing son your doing just fine .thats our job as old dudes to infect young minds
> ...



great people josh your joining a great family


----------



## ChrisN (Jul 30, 2013)

Nice looking pens and bowls. I love that wood on the pens!


----------



## BarbS (Aug 13, 2013)

Sounds like you are thoroughly hooked! Your first pieces turned out great. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## bamafatboy (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh, you have been bitten now. Nice pens and bowl. I turn z lot of slimline pens for troops and for charities, and I love to put curves on em-


----------

